# Idea Pitch- Leaf Ticket Gifting System



## koopasta (Dec 2, 2018)

This was a feature that I was thinking about ever since I started playing Pocket Camp: There should really be some type of Leaf Ticket gifting system. For example, one of my friend stopped playing Pocket Camp after the New Year, and she had a lot of Leaf Tickets. Instead of letting them sit there on a game she no longer plays, I feel as if there should have been a way for her to gift them to her friends. If Nintendo is going to start charging us LTs for pretty much everything now, I feel as if there should be a way for players to share them with each other. It would even be helpful for the circulation of TBT here on this site! I doubt that Nintendo would do this, as they obviously want us to spend real money on LTs, but I thought that this sounded like a good idea that could really help Pocket Camp out, especially with this sudden switch to LTs.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2018)

One pressing reason I think they'd be against this is that people would gift themselves tickets from their different accounts. I'm not sure how they'd go about this for that reason.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 2, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> One pressing reason I think they'd be against this is that people would gift themselves tickets from their different accounts. I'm not sure how they'd go about this for that reason.



Yeah, I took that into consideration, too. I can't really find a way to fight this, either.


----------



## Ghoste (Dec 2, 2018)

I think a way to gift items would be super useful but I don't know how they'd do a work around with the leaf tickets thing. I always get doubles with my fortune cookies and I'd love to be able to trade my extras with people for stuff that I don't already have.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 2, 2018)

Ghoste said:


> I think a way to gift items would be super useful but I don't know how they'd do a work around with the leaf tickets thing. *I always get doubles with my fortune cookies and I'd love to be able to trade my extras with people for stuff that I don't already have.*



YES! Absolutely this. It took me forever to get Isabelle’s Rocking Chair and because of that I have so many Isabelle Cookie items. I would love to gift my friends (especially my sister) who want the items for their RV/Campsite/Cabin. I also have plenty of random cookie items from the 5k bell cookies, so if I could trade those for items I want then that’d be great.

Also, I feel like we should be allowed to exchange cookie items for stamps (similar to “trading” I guess). It’s nearly impossible to save up enough stamp cards to buy the 5-star items through stamp trade (SERIOUSLY... 10 full stamp cards? What the heck). *sigh* One can certainly hold out hope. :T


----------



## biker (Dec 3, 2018)

Whatever involves real money, Nintendo won't change, including the cookies, since it's about spending real money on it.

It's how the adult world works.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 3, 2018)

I don't think they would allow trading leaf tickets since you can buy them. It would be cool if you could trade items like furniture or clothes to friends though. Then I would have a use for all of those duplicate fortune cookie items.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 3, 2018)

biker said:


> Whatever involves real money, Nintendo won't change, including the cookies, since it's about spending real money on it.
> 
> It's how the adult world works.



That doesn’t really make sense because people can trade/gift/sell items from Amiibo RV Cards/Figurines. All of these cost real money, so wouldn’t Nintendo be losing money? All it takes are a couple of people owning them and then re-distributing the items how they see fit. It hasn’t stopped others (like myself) from still trying to buy the Amiibo cards I want.

Also, not everyone playing this game is an adult; some are still probably in middle school/high school and the heavy-reliance on LTs is very frustrating for some people. Yes, the adult world works a lot like this, but some of Nintendo’s management of their game currency can be fixed and we should be allowed to voice that.

The LT system can definitely be improved with offering a trade-like system. I wouldn’t necessarily want Leaf Tickets to be traded because that’s basically trading online currency, but items that you get from buying cookies should be allowed to be traded (along with regular items). It’s always been an integral part of Animal Crossing, so hopefully there will be future options available.


----------



## biker (Dec 4, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> That doesn’t really make sense because people can trade/gift/sell items from Amiibo RV Cards/Figurines. All of these cost real money, so wouldn’t Nintendo be losing money? All it takes are a couple of people owning them and then re-distributing the items how they see fit. It hasn’t stopped others (like myself) from still trying to buy the Amiibo cards I want.
> 
> Also, not everyone playing this game is an adult; some are still probably in middle school/high school and the heavy-reliance on LTs is very frustrating for some people. Yes, the adult world works a lot like this, but some of Nintendo’s management of their game currency can be fixed and we should be allowed to voice that.
> 
> The LT system can definitely be improved with offering a trade-like system. I wouldn’t necessarily want Leaf Tickets to be traded because that’s basically trading online currency, but items that you get from buying cookies should be allowed to be traded (along with regular items). It’s always been an integral part of Animal Crossing, so hopefully there will be future options available.



Because this is a mobile game. That's why.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 4, 2018)

biker said:


> Because this is a mobile game. That's why.



I’d prefer a better explanation than “it’s a mobile game,” but it seems you aren’t offering (or can’t offer) one. Anyways, we’ll just have to see what the future holds for Pocket Camp, lol.


----------



## biker (Dec 4, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> I?d prefer a better explanation than ?it?s a mobile game,? but it seems you aren?t offering (or can?t offer) one. Anyways, we?ll just have to see what the future holds for Pocket Camp, lol.



Are you paying to play this game? No. You didn't buy it. You don't have to spend a single cent if you don't want to.
How do you think Nintendo profits with this? With LTs.
So if you still don't get it, Nintendo won't change their only profiting way and if you ask me, in my opinion things will only get worse, like even more expensive things and even more desired items under LTs only.

And to finish, not sure if you're new to Nintendo, but that's a company which sure loves money.
So yeah.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 4, 2018)

biker said:


> Are you paying to play this game? No. You didn't buy it. You don't have to spend a single cent if you don't want to.
> How do you think Nintendo profits with this? With LTs.
> So if you still don't get it, Nintendo won't change their only profiting way and if you ask me, in my opinion things will only get worse, like even more expensive things and even more desired items under LTs only.
> 
> ...




I am not new to Nintendo. I’ve been playing on their consoles for over 15 years (I remember when my older brother first got Animal Crossing on the Nintendo GameCube), so I know very well how it works. I simply wanted you to give your personal reasoning for it, which you didn’t initially until I had commented again. So, there was not anything for me to “get,” except for you to better explain your stance and offer a rebuttal to this area of discourse.

The point we’ve all been discussing is a fairer way of spending Leaf Tickets. Nintendo, like you have said before, can be very money-oriented; they’ll prioritize it over consumer happiness. However, at least we can try to send our dislikes and opinions to the developers—even if it is fruitless.

I have loved Nintendo for almost as long as I’ve been alive and I’ve never played another console, but I know that MOST companies value profit over the quality of their product. That is a part of life, that is a part of the “adult world” as you’ve put it; yet, it is not a fair, realistic view, but a sour, pessimistic one. It can be considered heavily capitalist, but not everyone has to operate that exact way.

My older brother plays many online “free” games that use this type of currency (loot boxes, tickets, etc), but he knows several that have DEVELOPED a way to make it FAIRER to obtain items through whatever currency they are using. It is possible, which is why I’m sure the main thread poster wanted to discuss ways of helping this game.

We want Nintendo and A.C. Pocket Camp to prosper, but I’m sure they can easily risk bridging the cost with a trading aspect. Their regular games may cost money, but you pretty much pay nothing else (except for those extra cards and figurines from the different sites). Pocket Camp doesn’t cost money, which we ALL know; however, even their package deals (like $20.99 for 600 tickets) can almost equal one of their 3DS/DS games. Buy another package or two like that and you have over $50-60 spent—which is about how much their Switch games cost.

Because of this, we can develop the theory that with the profit they are getting, Nintendo is prospering greatly from Pocket Camp and their other games. They can definitely provide a little bit of ease for their longtime or even newer consumers.

Thank you for coming to my TED Talk. (?-ω-`)


----------



## biker (Dec 5, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> I am not new to Nintendo. I’ve been playing on their consoles for over 15 years (I remember when my older brother first got Animal Crossing on the Nintendo GameCube), so I know very well how it works. I simply wanted you to give your personal reasoning for it, which you didn’t initially until I had commented again. So, there was not anything for me to “get,” except for you to better explain your stance and offer a rebuttal to this area of discourse.
> 
> The point we’ve all been discussing is a fairer way of spending Leaf Tickets. Nintendo, like you have said before, can be very money-oriented; they’ll prioritize it over consumer happiness. However, at least we can try to send our dislikes and opinions to the developers—even if it is fruitless.
> 
> ...



Well you're free to dream I guess.
But unfortunatelly I'm not as dreamy, specially knowing how Nintendo works.

So if I have something to say is just enjoy the game the way it is for now and have fun, who knows about the future.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 5, 2018)

biker said:


> Well you're free to dream I guess.
> But unfortunatelly I'm not as dreamy, specially knowing how Nintendo works.
> 
> So if I have something to say is just enjoy the game the way it is for now and have fun, who knows about the future.



It’s not just me dreaming, but a lot of us have ideas and are sharing them. Haha. I know several people agree with wanting trading or better Leaf Ticket systeming. XD

I’d say the same to you as well. Again, like I said earlier, we’ll just have to wait and see.


----------

